# Moving a Genie to another room ?



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Is there anything different from moving the others ? past unplugging the electrical plug-undoing the coax then reattaching in the different room.

Sorry for such such a silly question,just curious

Thanks


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

In some cases, yes it is that easy. 

But you have to see what else is connected currently to the Genie. Some people have their Internet plugged directly into the genie. So make sure you duplicate what you have at the new location.

Also, what other equipment do you have? I have multitle DVRs and because of the tuner count, I have a SWM16. Those have two 8-tuner sides, so I have to make sure I don't move my Genie to the other side and overload the tuners with more than 8 tuners on a side.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

They'll be here today to put the Genie in and I'll have an HR-24,A MINI(hopefully one that uses a coax-there is a wireless on the work order-will ask he he has one on the truck and since I have coax already run to each room) and if we need to hook up the other receiver(just a regular HD-25) and thats it as far as eq. 3 rooms with full time use and 1 more maybe use.For a total of 8 possible tuners-7 for sure


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a power inserted right now in your system. That need to stay where it is, UNLESS you get an HR54 which has the power inverter built in. If this is the case then the genie needs to stay where it is installed UNLESS you move the new cable to the power passing port in the splitter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

peds48 said:


> There is a power inserted right now in your system. That need to stay where it is, UNLESS you get an HR54 which has the power inverter built in. If this is the case then the genie needs to stay where it is installed UNLESS you move the new cable to the power passing port in the splitter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got cha-Got all hooked up and learning how things work but kept the 24 and sent back the HR-22 and the h-25 plus 2 old SD receivers(R-15 and a OLD SD receiver made in'05) and got 3 mini's(coax not wireless) do I need to add the HR-24 as a client ? When I hit the list button on the Genie nothing shows up.

PS:
For some reason I show to be hooked up to the DTV Wireless but I can't add my HR-24 to the network,I get a screen pop up saying I'm not authorized for whole home and can't enter the PIN number that I get from the Genie??-yet my Genie and mini show up.Any ideas ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> There is a power inserted right now in your system. That need to stay where it is, UNLESS you get an HR54 which has the power inverter built in. If this is the case then the genie needs to stay where it is installed UNLESS you move the new cable to the power passing port in the splitter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But shouldn't that only be used in a complete genie/client setup?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> But shouldn't that only be used in a complete genie/client setup?


No, if you have an HR54 in a SWM LNB, you are not supposed to use an external power inserter.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cyfman said:


> PS:
> For some reason I show to be hooked up to the DTV Wireless but I can't add my HR-24 to the network,I get a screen pop up saying I'm not authorized for whole home and can't enter the PIN number that I get from the Genie??-yet my Genie and mini show up.Any ideas ?


Not sure what you are trying to do, but you don't add the HR24 to the Genie as you would with a mini.

If you are trying to connect the HR24 to the internet, try resetting the HR24 by pressing the red reset button then try to connect again.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> No, if you have an HR54 in a SWM LNB, you are not supposed to use an external power inserter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Good thing it restores power to the lnb quickly then.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, your HR24 won't show up as a client on the Genie, but when you hit the List on any of your devices (Genie, mini clients, HR24 and H25), you should see all recorded shows that are on your Genie and HR24.

You do have shows that have been recorded on your HR24, correct?

Also, make sure your HR24 is set to 'Share'. Menu>Settings & Help>Whole-Home>Share Playlist>Share Playlist: Yes. And change Allow Deletion From: All Rooms or This Room Only


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

trh said:


> Yes, your HR24 won't show up as a client on the Genie, but when you hit the List on any of your devices (Genie, mini clients, HR24 and H25), you should see all recorded shows that are on your Genie and HR24.
> 
> You do have shows that have been recorded on your HR24, correct?
> 
> Also, make sure your HR24 is set to 'Share'. Menu>Settings & Help>Whole-Home>Share Playlist>Share Playlist: Yes. And change Allow Deletion From: All Rooms or This Room Only


What funny is when I try do to the above it tells me to call DTV as whole home isn't authorized .My status on the web site shows I have whole home,so I guess I call DTV later and see whats up on the 24. The teck yesterday didn't come into the room where it's at because my wife wasn't feeling well and didn't want to disturb her since she was sleeping.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cyfman said:


> What funny is when I try do to the above it tells me to call DTV as whole home isn't authorized .My status on the web site shows I have whole home,so I guess I call DTV later and see whats up on the 24. The teck yesterday didn't come into the room where it's at because my wife wasn't feeling well and didn't want to disturb her since she was sleeping.


Go here https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2494/session/L3RpbWUvMTQxODU3NDE4Mi9zaWQvVG5DcVdUOW0=

Do that and see if it doesn't start working again.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Go here https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2494/session/L3RpbWUvMTQxODU3NDE4Mi9zaWQvVG5DcVdUOW0=
> 
> Do that and see if it doesn't start working again.


Red Button re-set didn't change anything  fixing to do a re-fresh and then see,if that doesn't work O-boy get on the phone


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Update-

Did the refresh and EVERYTHING(finally lol) is now working as it should, the other 2 TV's can now access the Hr-24 and the recordings on it  One last question(I hope  ) still wondering how the HR-24 can use both tuners with only one input to the receiver ???? Or do I still need a splitter and 2 short coax cords ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cyfman said:


> Update-
> 
> Did the refresh and EVERYTHING(finally lol) is now working as it should, the other 2 TV's can now access the Hr-24 and the recordings on it  One last question(I hope  ) still wondering how the HR-24 can use both tuners with only one input to the receiver ???? Or do I still need a splitter and 2 short coax cords ?


The new technology can run several tuners at one time with the one coax connection. The Genie for example right now can run 5 tuners at once.


----------

